# Altima '01 Front & Rear brakes ~$100?



## dmcrane (Aug 6, 2004)

Looking to replace my front and rear brakes (drum) for around $100.
Can anyone recommend some? I saw posts for more expensive ones such
as carbotech bobcat but they are more than I want to spend - $100 for front pair.


----------



## dmcrane (Aug 6, 2004)

Axxis Deluxe brake pads run under $50 for the front. What do u guys think of these?


----------

